# Circuito para un generador de hidrógeno



## Garpk2 (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola estoy haciendo un generador de hidrógeno para mi coche suzuki vitara de inyeccion de gasolina 95 y no se qué circuito electrónico hay que utilizar para regular la producción de hidrógeno en el generador a partir de la velocidad del coche para no sufrir riesgos de explosión. He mirado por el foro y por internet pero no encuentro. 
me gustaría que me ayudaran, gracias


----------



## xmicro (Ene 19, 2011)

Bienvenido al foro!

Necesitas un EFIE, un PWM, las Celdas, un Relé y un fusible de 30AMP, también un Amperimetro DC, 
y usar google.
Luego, de leer bastante, te puedes dar una idea de que es lo que específicamente necesitas.  

Si quieres, ya esos aparatos los venden por ahí. 

Lo que he entendido en este foro es que uno no debe esperar que le den todas las cosas servidas.  Hay que leer, investigar, y solicitar consejo, orientación, pero antes hay que buscar por tu cuenta.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 19, 2011)

Opino igual que xmicro. Es más, yo en tu lugar, haría pequeñas pruebas con algún motor pequeño de explosión, como el de algún ciclomotor, o alguna maquina cortadora de césped, para no dañar el motor. Aparte tenés que tener un recipiente para el hidrógeno, como el del gas GNC (o GNV en otros países) para contenerlo, y todo el sistema que va hacia los inyectores. Porque el hidrógeno si no se te va a escapar. También necesitas un compresor para meterlo al cilindro, y varias cosas más, antes que el circuito electrico. Eso es lo de menos, y es lo que va al último.

Saludos, y a googlear!


----------



## Garpk2 (Ene 24, 2011)

yo solo pido el circuito electrónico el recipiente y celdas ya lo tengo, he mirado en google, youtube y en este foro y no encuentro nada, les ruego k me ayuden, gracias.


----------



## xmicro (Ene 25, 2011)

Garpk2 aquí hay como hacer el EFIE, que es el electronico mas importante para tu vehiculo. http://hydrogengarage.com/DIY/DIYinstructions.html

Está en inglés, pero se puede ver bien el esquema y la lista de componentes.

Comentame como te fue.


----------



## Garpk2 (Ene 25, 2011)

eso era lo que quería muchas gracias por tu tiempo y respuesta, ya te contaré.


----------



## njoseph22 (Abr 29, 2011)

hola Garpk2, te saluda Norman Ullón de Paraguay,
que tal te fue con lo del hidrogeno? te funciona bien?


----------



## Garpk2 (Abr 29, 2011)

todavía no lo he probado no tengo mucho tiempo hasta verano no lo podre iniciar supongo, pero ya les dare detalles


----------



## njoseph22 (Abr 29, 2011)

y el circuito es solo para ahorro de combustible verdad? que sabes si daña o no el motor? algunos dicen que si otros que no, esta el famoso water4gas que hablan que funciona muy bien, que el motor trabaja mas silencioso, calienta menos entre otros beneficios.


----------



## Garpk2 (May 4, 2011)

Ya eso es lo *QU*e yo es lo *QU*e pido pido un circuito *QU*e según las revoluciones del motor regule los amperios del generador, por lo tanto la produccion de hidrogeno y lo de si daña el motor tengo *QU*e preguntarlo , pues igual si absorbe demasiado hidrógeno, podria reventar y joder una biela


----------

